# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Sprinter Regime

## matrick

If you could put together a steroid regimen for a 100m sprinter, what would you include? Does anyone know what other great sprinter took?

----------


## blkmuscles

when BEN JOHNSON beat CARL LEWIS in the olympic,he tested positive for winstrol ..alot of the sprinters are now cycling test pro,winstrol and epo

----------


## LexusIS09

> If you could put together a steroid regimen for a 100m sprinter, what would you include? Does anyone know what other great sprinter took?


My friend is a university level sprinter. 

He likes to use Test-Cyp with EQ. (however, if you're getting tested regularly this is not a good option!!)

----------


## azz10

THG aka 'the clear'.  :Smilie:

----------


## Brown Ninja

Whinny orals or shooting it?

----------


## HIITB$

> THG aka 'the clear'.


Can you tell more about this?

----------


## jrrogers

I would say just run fast and train without roids. As a track athlete and state champion i find cheating in track sad and pathetic

----------


## HIITB$

> I would say just run fast and train without roids. As a track athlete and state champion i find cheating in track sad and pathetic


So you never made it past that?

----------


## fummins

Interesting thread. My son who is 19 is playing wide receiver in college football and asked me about roids. I told him he was too young and needs to wait until hes 23 (at least) and get all he can natural for now. That said the best of the receivers in my opinion are supplementing with AAS. IF a young guy were to go the roid route with speed as the primary objective what would the roid of choice be. I was thinking Test to add size and muscle but dont know about the speed gains if any. Do we have any real life stories here? Thanks.

----------


## jrrogers

> So you never made it past that?


I placed at nationals but I'm 18 right now all of this happened in the last 6 months how could I have made it past that??

----------


## HIITB$

> I placed at nationals but I'm 18 right now all of this happened in the last 6 months how could I have made it past that??


How is anyone supposed to know you're 18?

----------


## RangersLTW

I believe there is post already about speed and strength cycles.....eq,win,var,tbol are some throw in test at low dose to keep levels good

----------


## RangersLTW

Don't know your stats? So if you are to young wait to cycle.

----------

